# Garra rufa and panda garra



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

Not sure if I'm spelling right but I have a garra rufa and panda garra that are about the same size currently.... Like 2"... Do they both get to be about6"? Or do they have different adult sizes?


----------

